# Rear Door Kessy Handles for Tiguan



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*Update*: quick write up in post #10

Just wanted to share:
Charles (the humble mechanic) got me thinking about Kessy rear door handles for Tiguan





After some research and I can confirm this works on Tiguan as well. Pretty much just wire everything up just like Atlas + simple VCDS coding.

Some Tiguan specific information:
Handles on the front doors are the same shape as the rear. This means you can simply buy front door handles and install them in rear. 
Part Numbers: 
510 837 205 Left (must be G, K, or A revision to be Kessy compatible)
510 837 206 Right (must be G, K, or A revision to be Kessy compatible)

VCDS coding is the same as in the video.

PS: I have extra set of left and right Kessy handles for Tiguan which I am willing to sell.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I can honestly say one of the things I miss about my S4 was the fact that I can't use KESSY on the rear doors of my R or Tiguan. Ha ha, was used to grabbing my bag out of the back seat and always forgetting to go to the front door first after I try pulling on the back handles....man we are really lazy! I might do this down the road. Love Charles now that he has an R.....he's got some great vids and advise!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just wanted to share:
> Charles (the humble mechanic) got me thinking about Kessy rear door handles for Tiguan
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show it working on your tig?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally got around doing this and I can confirm it works 100%. I just followed Atlas wiring diagram and enabled with VCDS. Same functionality as the front handles.
I dont see many people wanting to do this, but if you are serious about it, let me know and Ill write up a post. You can also follow the DYI for Golf R, its exactly the same .

I also have an extra set of kessy handles incase someone is interested, PM me.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finally got around doing this and I can confirm it works 100%. I just followed Atlas wiring diagram and enabled with VCDS. Same functionality as the front handles.
> I dont see many people wanting to do this, but if you are serious about it, let me know and Ill write up a post. You can also follow the DYI for Golf R, its exactly the same .
> 
> I also have an extra set of kessy handles incase someone is interested, PM me.


I wouldn't mind a write up if your offering . I need to get my handles painted and plan on tackling this in the summer when its not so wet here in Oregon. 
I am mainly curious to know how you ran your wireing? Did you pull out your seats like Charles / HumbleMechanic did? 

When I got this idea I ordered a this off AliExpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008553871.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.518f4c4d3ZW4B5
from what i can tell I should be good with this included wiring harness. 

Jack


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finally got around doing this and I can confirm it works 100%. I just followed Atlas wiring diagram and enabled with VCDS. Same functionality as the front handles.
> I dont see many people wanting to do this, but if you are serious about it, let me know and Ill write up a post. You can also follow the DYI for Golf R, its exactly the same .
> 
> I also have an extra set of kessy handles incase someone is interested, PM me.


I would not mind a write up. I plan to attack this when it warms up.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> I would not mind a write up. I plan to attack this when it warms up.


Ok, this weekend

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ok, this weekend
> 
> Sent from rotary phone












THANKS!!!


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ok, this weekend
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Do you have the part numbers for the repair wiring sets with the necessary connectors crimped on, along with the necessary quantity of each PN needed?

Received the handles today ... thanks again!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*Rear door kessy handles write up*

Here is a quick write up on how to get rear Kessy handles installed on a MQB NAR Tiguan.
In a nutshell the retrofit is pretty straight forward, install new handles to each door, run new wires to the kessy modules and active with VCDS(or similar tool).

Parts recap:

510 837 205 Left handle (must be G, K, or A revision to be Kessy compatible)
510 837 206 Right handle (must be G, K, or A revision to be Kessy compatible)
Handles for the front and rear are the same. If you are lucky to find a part out Tiguan you can use front kessy handles for the rear. If you are extra lucky, the color will match too .
Note, all Tiguans with SE trim and higher came with front kessy handles.

2x 3C0 973 704 - 4 pin connector for each handle.
4x 000 979 030 E - repair wire for the above connector. Each repair wire comes with 2 pins, which means you'll have 8pins total

4x 000 979 026 E - female repair wire for the door coupling point(outside). Again each wire has 2 pins. You'll need 4 per each side
4x 000 979 022 E - male repair wire for the door coupling point (inside)

2x O-ring terminls - Dont have PN for this but you can get these anywhere. Its basically an O ring terminal which will go over grounding point.

3x 000 979 009 E - repair wire. Pins that go into the Kessy module connector. Youll needs 6 pins


Highly recommended but not required:
T10549 - VW handle removal tool, only really needed if you want to remove handle without removing interior panels. But you will have to do it for this job anyway
Cloth Tesa tape - highly recommended to protect wires and nice professional finish.


Optional connectors
From factory there is an extra 4 pin connector inside the door which allows you to easily disconnect handle wiring.
99% you will never have to do this....
Dont know the PN for it right now, might update later

OPTIONAL: Buy wiring kit from Aliexpress, cheaper and easier option. Keep in mind that that kit is for ROW Tiguan and wire lengths might not mach. You will have to extend wire lengths to fit your routing using a 20awg stranded wire.

Procedure:
Door wiring procedure is the same for both doors.

Remove handle exterior handle(you can also just watch Charles's video for golf R, same thing):
- Remove rubber cover to gain access to handle locking mechanism









Insert door removal tool so the tab is vertical. While holding handle pulled out, push in the tool inside the hole(~5mm), that will unlock the cover. Pull out the cover,
















When locked, handle will remain pulled out









Now pull handle out towards the opening and out. Installation in reverse order, but youll need to twist the tool 90 degrees to lock in the handle. OR, easier method if you have interior panel removed, stick your hand into the door cavity and slide the locking mechanism from behind. You'll see what needs to be done once you see it.

Only few pictures for the following procedure, but you can watch Charles's video... pretty similar

Remove the interior door panel, google my DYI how to do that. Its somewhere here on vortex.
Once interior door panel is removed remove the rubber panel to gain access to the cavity of the rear door. Sorry dont have pictures of it, but its self explanatory.
Install 4 pin connector to the handle opening and route it along the handle cable inside the door cavity. *Route wires such that there is clearance for the window to go up and down!*.
Route wires through the cable rubber groomed out of the door cavity, then route them along the existing wiring harness
This is just an illustration photo, not at the day of installation. I found an old picture of the rear door in my phone.









-Disconnect door harness from the body by pulling up on the tab









- Now the best thing here is to unclip all the covers and pull in the whole connector inside the vehicle. Removing speaker will give you more room but its not required. Factory speakers are held by rivets, so reinstalling them is not trivial. I already have an aftermarket speakers with screws so it was very easy for me to remove each speaker.
Here is how the harness looks like once completely removed and pulled out. Doing this will allow you to remove existing insulation and run new wires along the original wires. This where electrical and tesa tape comes handy because youll be able to finish off your harness like if you were never there. I like a OEM+ look, so I go above and beyond for that. You can run wires however you like, your car your decision.








Routing wires in progress:









For pin out assignment refer to electrical section with pinout table below.

Now that the door wiring is finished, you can reinstall the handles(all installations are in reverse order)

For the interior I decided to remove both seats for easier installation. This is optional, you can route cables however you like. Removing seats will allow you to easily remove door sills, get access to door mating connector, and ground location. Removing seats is very easy, each seat is held by 4 triple square screws (40NM torque when reinstalling). Then just disconnect electrical harness and pull out of the vehicle. Make sure you disconnect battery before removing yellow airbag connector!. *Also having battery disconnected while doing such job is a good idea anyway and I highly recommend that* Just plan ahead

Wires need to be routed to the Kessy module which is located behind the glove box(only on NAR Tiguans, on a ROW Tiguan the kessy module is on the left side of the car). If you got an Aliexpress harness you will most likely need to extend wires as needed. To get access to the Kessy module just drop the glove box door as if you were to replace the interior cabin filter. You will be working in a tight space, you'll just have to deal with it. For the ground use factory ground points under the carpet under each seat. Remove grounding screw using 10mm socket.
Here is one picture that should summarize the whole interior routing. Removing interior trim is straight forward. Everything is held by clips, use plastic removal tools.
Interior trim TIPs:
I like to use a small flash light to peek behind each trim to see where the clips are and if they line up.
For the Bpillar cover partially remove the upper B pillar cover and then the lower cover.
I like to remove lower B pillar cover together with the door sill cover. Its PITA to separate them, but if the seat is removed its easy to remove both pieces together.
Rear bench seats, just pull up
At the end of the day you can route wires however you like, its your car, I dont like to cut corners so I always go an extra step.









Picture of kessy module connector, ignore the red alligator clip, just double checking my pinouts.









Pinouts:

Bellow is a table with all connectors pin out assignments. Pin position assignment is the same for the both doors except when you reach the Kessy module. Both ground wires are attached to the chassis ground as described above. Altas has slightly different door matting connector so we cant follow Atlas door connector pin out. Just pick available empty slots, table below shows what I picked.
As with any connector pining, there is always some kind of outer housing locking mechanism which needs to be unlocked before installing/removing a pin. I am not going to describe how to unlock each connector, youll be able to figure it on your own when you see it.










Coding:

VCDS coding is straight forward, access 05(NAR) 07(ROW) - Access/Start Stop (KESSY) module long coding helper and check/uncheck few bits in byte 0,1 and 2. Here are screenshots of the final coding

























Reinstall everything in reverse order, connect battery. Take it for a drive and clear any error codes caused by disconnected battery. The rear Kessy handles will behave exactly as the fronts.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

i dont see the pic for the pinout. I know this old so maybe it used to be there. This is a long shot but any chance you have the pin locations for the right rear door? I have the left working but thats because i could easily see where they went watching humblemechanics videos. Thanks for any help


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

This is VW ATLAS MQB Pin out I used for Tiguan MQB. What really matters is that your door handle pins end up in the right Kessy module pin.

Rear Left Door Handle (EX8):
Antenna (-): Handle(Pin 1) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin1) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 14) -> Kessy Module (Pin 4)
GND: Handle(Pin 2) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin2) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 17) -> Ground screw in the lower left B-pillar
SIG: Handle(Pin 3) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin3) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 15) -> Kessy Module (Pin 13)
Antenna (+): Handle(Pin 4) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin4) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 13) -> Kessy Module (Pin 25)

Rear Right Door Handle (EX9):
Antenna (-): Handle(Pin 1) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin1) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 14) -> Kessy Module (Pin 28)
GND: Handle(Pin 2) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin2) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 17) -> Ground screw in the lower right B-pillar
SIG: Handle(Pin 3) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin3) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 15) -> Kessy Module (Pin 3)
Antenna (+): Handle(Pin 4) --> IN Door Coupling Point (Pin4) --> Door Coupling Point(Pin 13) -> Kessy Module (Pin 29)


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

This looks awesome but expensive and tons of work.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

2011CWGTI said:


> This looks awesome but expensive and tons of work.


If you go with a kit from AliExpress which is what I did the cost isn’t crazy. OEMPlusCC even mentioned it above. I paid 80 bucks shipped for the handles (which thankfully matched pure white) and the wiring needed to install. The install will take a bit but nothing too crazy tough. The main thing is getting the pins correct which I did reach out to the OP to get the pin locations as I was have trouble with the right rear door.


----------



## WorstCaseOntario (Jun 6, 2021)

Branman said:


> If you go with a kit from AliExpress which is what I did the cost isn’t crazy. OEMPlusCC even mentioned it above. I paid 80 bucks shipped for the handles (which thankfully matched pure white) and the wiring needed to install. The install will take a bit but nothing too crazy tough. The main thing is getting the pins correct which I did reach out to the OP to get the pin locations as I was have trouble with the right rear door.


Was the rest of the Aliexpress kit decent quality? How has it held up a year later? I would rather drop <$100 for the mostly complete setup than try and get parts from a dealership for $,$$$.$$ if it's not trash.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

WorstCaseOntario said:


> Was the rest of the Aliexpress kit decent quality? How has it held up a year later? I would rather drop <$100 for the mostly complete setup than try and get parts from a dealership for $,$$$.$$ if it's not trash.


Zero complaints. Quality is great and no hiccups at all. Works just like it should and never thought about it again. Use it all the time.


----------

